# Bucks Lineup



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The line up will probably be this on opening night:

PG- Erick Strickland
SG- Mike Redd
SF- Tim Thomas (if ankle is good, if not) Dez Mason
PF- Brian Skinner
C- Dan Gadsuric

Some suprises from preseason:
Tj Ford is good, but his assist numbers could use some help
Damon Jones is the #2 3-point guy on the team
Dan Santiago played so well that he might have bumped Prysbilla to 3rd string
Gadsuric is a very good shotblocker and might see 25+ mins a game


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know I think the lineup is going to be like this:
C-Przybilla
PF-Smith
SF-Thomas
SG-Mason
PG-Jones
I don't know about Jones but he is been very good this preseason so who knows.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I would have Redd start over Mason


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I would have Redd start over Mason


No doubt. :yes: 

PG - Strickland
SG - Redd
SF - Tim
PF - Skinner (this dude hustles!!)
C - ???????


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Why isn't TJ Ford starting?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Why isn't TJ Ford starting?


I think we are going to wait for a little bit before starting Ford. We are just letting him break in slowly. We probably play him 20 minutes and then keep on inching up until he starts.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I think we are going to wait for a little bit before starting Ford. We are just letting him break in slowly. We probably play him 20 minutes and then keep on inching up until he starts.


Not to mention Erick Strickland and Damon Jones had great preseasons. I'd throw Tj in for about 10 mins a game until he gets used to the speed and size of the NBA.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention Erick Strickland and Damon Jones had great preseasons. I'd throw Tj in for about 10 mins a game until he gets used to the speed and size of the NBA.


Yeah I think Jones and Skinner were the best players in the preseason for the Bucks. I don't think it is going to take Ford long to get into the groove of things.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Porter won't reveal who the starting lineup will be. I'm not sure what the big secret is.

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/7130932.htm


----------

